# Anyone had IUI with one tube?



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hello,
I'm normally on the Clomid board but wanted to ask you ladies if any of you that have one tube have/are having IUI ?

Its just that when i mentioned it they said they wouldnt want me to do it cos i only have one tube and the chance of success is much less than with 2!  Have you been told this?  
I had an HSG last year which showed my remaining tube is clear and ok. Its just that i am on cycle 4 of clomid and think they only want me to have 6 cycles (maybe 9??) so just curious really  

She said even tho an egg can waft over to the other side into tube its not as likely as if i had both tubes!! ?  

Any advice or experiences welcome.  TA.  Jo x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi Jo,
just spotted your post.
i am having IUI with only 1 tube. i lost my left one when i had an ectopic in 2002. my right ovary is also polycistic. i was told there was as much chance of falling pg with 1 as there is with 2 when having iui. it would also be possible naturally for me if i didnt have the pcos aswell.
hopr you get all the answers you need,   
all the very best 
Corrina


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for replying.

I have been reading stuff on the net re: IUI and there doesnt seem to be a problem with having one tube, as long as its patent (which mine is).  I am gonna see my fert spec in June so i think i will ask him again. It's just its much less invasive and cheaper than IVF, and less drugs which is better for me having endo/cysts.  
Just cant understand why theyve said I can't try it?!

Best of luck to you xx


----------



## peaches41 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi Carrie!

Will you have IUI monthly..or just when it's your 'good tube' month? As my r/hand side is blocked or damaged but the left is open and fine, I cannot see how if I ovulate from the r/hand ovary the egg could be fertilised....it couldn't travel, could it?

TOTALLY confused! lol
love peaches xxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi peaches,

Somebody said to me that is why they wont let me do it probably cos if say i ovulated on the left side, its highly unlikely my right tube will pick up the egg (although it is possible, but not often). maybe scanning to see which side etc uve ovulated from is too expensive??

Jo xx


----------



## peaches41 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi jo,
I see you did get pg anyway! was that before the tube was removed or what? Are you having IUI on the NHS? Surely, if you were a bit clever you could pay for a scan @ a fertility clinic [£50.00 ish] to deduce what side you are ovulating from [follicle tracking] and then transport your results over to where you are having your basting Is this an option? or will you go the IVF route...such a shame when everything else seems to be OK
Love peaches xxxxxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

peaches- i have it every other month, mainly as dh cant take to much time off work. this time round its our last go so leaving till after the summer hols, get the stress of that out the way and get healthy aswell.
all the best Corrina


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi there,

I am on my second cycle of medicated IUI and I have only one tube due to Ectopic. The medication helps me to hopefully produce follicles on both sides. Last month I had 2 on the left side (no tube) and 1 on the right but got a BPN and this month I have 2 on the right (yeah) and 1 on the left. Going to be basted on either Sunday or Monday... As long as you produce a follicle on the side you have a tube then you have a chance to conceive... Good luck.....


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks, yes i did get pg before i lost the tube - it was ectopic and ruptured  
I've read there is only a 15% chance with IUI per cycle is that right? mind you IVF is only 20%.

I wish i could have one go at it though, seeing spec in June so will ask again?!

Good luck to you all        Jo x


----------

